# Need Short Term Rental



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Everyone

We are moving to spain in 6 days! the property that we had arranged to stay in has now fallen through ( just our luck!! ) wondering if anyone on this forum had an apartment/townhouse/villa they would like to rent out for 1 month for a reasonable rate?? If not is there anywhere you can suggest we look as getting a little bit desperate now and need to sort things pronto!

Thanks

SH


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> We are moving to spain in 6 days! the property that we had arranged to stay in has now fallen through ( just our luck!! ) wondering if anyone on this forum had an apartment/townhouse/villa they would like to rent out for 1 month for a reasonable rate?? If not is there anywhere you can suggest we look as getting a little bit desperate now and need to sort things pronto!
> 
> ...


Will pm you


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> We are moving to spain in 6 days! the property that we had arranged to stay in has now fallen through ( just our luck!! ) wondering if anyone on this forum had an apartment/townhouse/villa they would like to rent out for 1 month for a reasonable rate?? If not is there anywhere you can suggest we look as getting a little bit desperate now and need to sort things pronto!
> 
> ...


What bad luck!
Are you willing to go anywhere in Spain or do you have a destination in mind? If so, please tell us!


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What bad luck!
> Are you willing to go anywhere in Spain or do you have a destination in mind? If so, please tell us!


At this point we just need a place to get us by, preferably near the coast or slightly inland a little but not too far. Would really go anywhere at the moment now and then take it from there.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> At this point we just need a place to get us by, preferably near the coast or slightly inland a little but not too far. Would really go anywhere at the moment now and then take it from there.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pete


So Galicia and Cantabria would be an option?


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So Galicia and Cantabria would be an option?


Sorry should have been a little more specific  It needs to be southern spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Sorry should have been a little more specific  It needs to be southern spain.


That's what I supposed


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for all your help we have now secured a rental for when we land on Friday.

Much Appreciated.

Pete


----------

